# Chalumeau "The Drunken Master"



## chongmagic (Nov 20, 2019)

Paired this up with the Squidward and great fun ensued, my dog is confused. 









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Barry (Nov 20, 2019)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Dali (Nov 20, 2019)

Nice build ! Thanks for the heads up to that PCB.

@chongmagic , how long is maximum delay on that thing (approx.)?


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 20, 2019)

Dali said:


> Nice build ! Thanks for the heads up to that PCB.
> 
> @chongmagic , how long is maximum delay on that thing (approx.)?



I would say around 500 milliseconds give or take. It really sounds good with the tentacle in front of it too. The only thing I wish it had was more repeats, but I guess I could add another delay after it and get that if I wanted. 

I notice there is a clean version of the pedal now, which is cool too!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Nov 20, 2019)

Jackie Chan! Drunken Master! Outstanding


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 21, 2019)

geekmacdaddy said:


> Jackie Chan! Drunken Master! Outstanding


Thanks Jeff, any new cool PCBs on the way?


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Nov 21, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> Thanks Jeff, any new cool PCBs on the way?


yes


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 24, 2019)

Beautiful build & artwork, as usual.  Is that a sticker or decal?


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 25, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Beautiful build & artwork, as usual.  Is that a sticker or decal?



Thank you!









						8 1/2 x 11 Rectangle Premium Clear Gloss Inkjet Label Sheet (w/ 1 vert back slit)
					

Description 8 1/2" x 11" Rectangle (w/ 1 vert back slit)Premium Clear Gloss Inkjet(for inkjet ONLY)Product Sku: CGi1-1R_0201 USUALLY SHIPS SAME DAYNO MINIMUM ORDER MPN: GF1020GCI Specs Sheet Size: 8.5" x 11" Labels per sheet: 1 Labels Across: 1 Labels Down: 1 Shape: RectangleCorners: Square...




					labelsbythesheet.com
				




I buy the clear polyester sheets from label by the sheet, they work well with my inkjet and don't smear. They work out pretty well.


----------

